# Stop and Tail Light Problems



## pbyrum (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello,

I have a Nissan Murano 2004 with 101,000 miles. The one bulb for the driver side stop/tail light (rear combination light) goes on for the stop light when the brakes are pressed. The same bulb does not light up when the head lights are on. The single bulb used to come on when brakes where pressed nd headlights were on. Can you help me with this problem?

Thanks. :nerd:


----------

